# HR20 Installer Left HR10 Behind--Free DVR



## boneskrw (Jan 28, 2006)

When the Direct TV installer put in the new 5lnb dish and HR20, he left behind the HR10. I thought I'd use it for OTA recording, but as has been discussed often on this board, without satellite connection that doesn't work. 

I called Direct TV yesterday, and was told I could connect the satellite to the HR10 and use it along with the HR20 without any monthly charge. I thought each receiver cost $5.00 per month. That's good news for any of you that still have your HR10 after the HR20/21 upgrade. 

With the latest software changes, including the improvement in the 30 second jump, and the "getting used to", the HR20 is now much superior to the HR10. Just my opinion!!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I think they meant no DVR charge but you still pay the extra reciever fee.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

He's right. It will cost you $4.99 for the "additional receiver" fee, but that should be the only additional charge related to it.


boneskrw said:


> the HR20 is now much superior to the HR10. Just my opinion!!


Great. I'm glad you're happy. Now duck, quick, before you get sniped for saying that out loud.


----------



## boneskrw (Jan 28, 2006)

As I said, after the latest software updates about a month ago, there is no contest between the HR20 and HR10. I've seen posts where the advantages of the HR20 are pointed out, but the TIVO police turn them all negative. 

When you press record on an HR10, the sound and picture disappear for quite a few seconds--sometimes quite annoying. With the HR20, there is no interruption.

The 30 second skip feature on the HR20 is now fully as usable as the HR10.

The OTA tuner on the HR20 is less prone to pixelating and audio dropouts than the HR10--using the same antenna.

The standard remote supplied with the HR20 can be used in RF mode, so it's not necessary to aim the remote---it works from anywhere in the house.

Since all the outputs are active on the HR20 at all times, feeding another TV in another room via HDMI while the other TV can use component video. This makes the RF remote able to change channels for a TV in another room.

It's not necessary to hack and external hard drive to increase recording time on the HR20---just plug it in.

Advancing the guide 12 hours is very simple on the HR20. I never knew of a way to do that on the HR10.

Erasing programs with the HR20 is very simple compared to the HR10. Erasing a group by pushing two buttons is really handy.

The hard drive space is always visible on the HR20 when you're looking at the recorded program list. I never knew how to access that info on the HR10.

In any case, those of you who have had both the HR10 and HR20 (for more than a few days) know what I'm talking about. It looks like the designers at TIVO have a little catching up to do.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

The advantage of the HR10-250 over the HR20 is that it will reliably record programs and you do not end of with programs that pop up a delete message half way through a recording.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

Bones, you are right about the positives but the many nuances (discussed at length already) keep me using the HR10-250 as my primary DVR with the HR20 as the secondary.


----------



## boneskrw (Jan 28, 2006)

rminsk,
I've had the HR20 for three months. I record roughly 30 programs a week. Never had the problem you describe. With the HR10-250, however, many programs were missed during 2007 when software glitches were a problem. I wouldn't call that reliable.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

My HR21 and HR20 have been at least as reliable as my HR10. I'm quite happy with them.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I have both the HR10 and the HR20. I haven't had the recording issues mentioned with either one. 

BTW, the TiVo style Guide on the HR10 is superior to the grid guide.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Well, the way the HR20 does "slow motion" is not an improvement and I don't care for the delay when you 30 second skip or replay.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Well, the way the HR20 does "slow motion" is not an improvement and I don't care for the delay when you 30 second skip or replay.


Have you updated to the 30 second s*k*ip or are you still running the 30 second s*l*ip?


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Have you updated to the 30 second s*k*ip or are you still running the 30 second s*l*ip?


Yes I did do the keyword 30SKIP. It IS much better than slip, but there is always a slight delay from the time I press it until it actually skips. Same when I hit the replay button to go back a few seconds.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Yes I did do the keyword 30SKIP. It IS much better than slip, but there is always a slight delay from the time I press it until it actually skips. Same when I hit the replay button to go back a few seconds.


I followed the HR20 forum from the beginning and nearly everyone there said the HR20 was much faster than the HR10. Two weeks ago I installed two HR21s and have been very disappointed to find they are actually much slower than the HR10.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I don't suppose there is a peanut type remote that could be programmed to control the HR20 is there? I would love to have that where the center round button is pause and all the other play controls around right there. I have 4 other directivos and it's confusing having to switch back to this stock HR20 remote.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Harmony One?


----------



## cjandura (Feb 27, 2008)

if you can get your hands on a Peanut(dogbone) style remote for a DTV DVR it will work with both the HR20 and HR21 recievers


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

> if you can get your hands on a Peanut(dogbone) style remote for a DTV DVR it will work with both the HR20 and HR21 recievers


Cjandura,

Could you elaborate? I would love to use a peanut remote with my HR20s.
Thanks,
BigBearf


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

BigBearf said:


> Cjandura,
> 
> Could you elaborate? I would love to use a peanut remote with my HR20s.
> Thanks,
> BigBearf


1+


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

cjandura said:


> if you can get your hands on a Peanut(dogbone) style remote for a DTV DVR it will work with both the HR20 and HR21 recievers


Did you hear about this or are you actually doing it? Mine won't work at all.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I don't think a TiVo peanut remote is meant here....


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Yah, I was talking about a Tivo peanut remote. Too bad there isn't one of these that would control an HR20. I really like that remote.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

I kept the Tivo 10-250 connected when I got the HR21 2 months ago. I'm glad I did. In some ways the HR21 is more attractive & easy but the disadvantages are more important to me - the remote, guide, suggestions, etc. 
The killer for me is I can't look up movies alphabetically by title like I can with Tivo(there is no subcategory on the HR21 title search, you could spend all day looking through it for movies you're looking for).


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Toward the end of it's production, didn't some R10's ship with the same white remote now used for DTV receivers? I was fairly certain I remembered seeing pictures of R10's with white DTV remotes. 

If that was the case, that would suggest a certain degree of compatibility between the two, would it not?


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

CrashHD said:


> Toward the end of it's production, didn't some R10's ship with the same white remote now used for DTV receivers? I was fairly certain I remembered seeing pictures of R10's with white DTV remotes.
> 
> If that was the case, that would suggest a certain degree of compatibility between the two, would it not?


D* showed it on their web site with the white remote. I have never heard of anyone getting an R10 with the generic remote. Interesting trivia if it is true.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

As far as I know, the R10 responds to the same TiVo remote codes as other DTiVos, not the DirecTV codes.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

I just looked in the manual (www.directv.com/manuals) for one of those white remotes. They're universal, with codes for a long list of DirecTV receivers, SD,HD,Tivo, and DVR. That explains how the remotes could be compatible one way, but not the other (i.e. the tivo peanut not working in this case).


----------

